# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  * Sofra E Skraparit *

## EkOnOmIsTi

Mu desh mua ta hap perseri kete sofer si skrapaliu i vetem qe e dua shume qytetin tim  :buzeqeshje:  .

Ju uroj te gjithve mireseardhjen! 

Kujdes mos pini shume raki ketu se kjo raki ka dicka te vecant nga ato te tjerat sepse ne fillim ju ben per vete pastaj ju shtri pertok  :perqeshje: .

----------


## lato007

*Po mirse te gjeta o skrapali*  :buzeqeshje: *dhe na befte mire rakia,se nuk je i vetem ktu*

*Te pershendes EKOnOmisTi* :buzeqeshje: 

*Edhe un nga skrapari jam ,nga potomi** me origjine*

----------


## white_snake

pershendtje patriota, 

edhe un eme origjine nga skrapari jam (Krushove), megjithse jam rritur ne El dhe per here te pare kam shkuar ne Sk ne moshen 18 vjecare, jam rritur me traditat dhe me rakine e Skraparit :buzeqeshje: , kshu qe e konsideroj veten shume skrapali.


PS. Eonomisti te lumte dora lale :buzeqeshje: 

edhe na nxirre ndonje gote raki si zot sofre qe te kemi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oliinter

po mire se ju gjeta o skrapalinj une jam nga (gjerbesi) prej kohesh jetoj ne Tr ndersa tani jam ne turqi me pune.

me ka marr malli per pak raki skrapari se me te vertete qe e beni te mire.

hajd mire se ju gjeta

----------


## sulioti

per shenedeteje te gjithve une nuk jam nga skrapari po nga aty verdall jush dhe kam shume respekt per skrapallinjt. ne pergjithesi jemi nje soj dhe pim raki me dolli deri sa nuk mban me e kendojm  me iso deri ne mengjes ne pergjithesi tomorri nxjerr burra  me bese e femra te bukura.kam shume kujtime te bukura me shooqerin skrapallie qe kam patur dikur ne grecia.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Mirmbrema mor patriota!

Po ju nga keni qen mer qe keni humbur fare dhe sju ndihet zeri. Ju pershendes te gjithve dhe ju uroj gjith te mirat te gjithve. 

Po ju leshoj nga i got raki vetem mos ma pini me fund se eshte icik e rrezikshme kjo rakia jone :P

----------


## sulioti

> Mirmbrema mor patriota!
> 
> Po ju nga keni qen mer qe keni humbur fare dhe sju ndihet zeri. Ju pershendes te gjithve dhe ju uroj gjith te mirat te gjithve. 
> 
> Po ju leshoj nga i got raki vetem mos ma pini me fund se eshte icik e rrezikshme kjo rakia jone :P


AJTE BRUM O SHOKU TE RROSH SA VETE MALI I TOMORRIT;

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> AJTE BRUM O SHOKU TE RROSH SA VETE MALI I TOMORRIT;


E ty te paca dhe ti te me rrosh sa mali tomorrit dhe te bekoft ai mal.

----------


## flory80

Jalla ore EkOnOmIsTi, të lumshin duart!
Mirë që ja shkrepe ti, se do ta kisha hapur unë një temë për krahinën e Skraparit.
Ja mirë se ju gjeta të gjithëve! 
Për të mira e gëzime u mbledhçim gjithmonë!
Gëzuar!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Mu desh mua ta hap perseri kete sofer si skrapaliu i vetem qe e dua shume qytetin tim :) .
> 
> Ju uroj te gjithve mireseardhjen! 
> 
> Kujdes mos pini shume raki ketu se kjo raki ka dicka te vecant nga ato te tjerat sepse ne fillim ju ben per vete pastaj ju shtri pertok :p.


Po ura qe kalon lumin,akoma me derrasa eshte?

----------


## white_snake

si tben i got raki tani ne mengjes, qiqer :buzeqeshje: , ja gezuar patriota :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oliinter

meqe jemi tek tema e rakise hajde te pijm edhe nje dopio qe ne mengjes se na ecen dita mbare pastaj.

gezuar patriota

----------


## flory80

Mirmëngjes ore Skrapalinj!
Unë kisha një kërkesë të vogë!
Kush mund të më japi ca këngë të mira Skrapalie!
Përmeti dhe Skrapari kanë të njëjtën mënyrë të kënduari, por Përmeti u bë i famshëm me Sazet dhe kënga polifornike ngeli pak pas dore.
Kush më gjen dot nga ju ca këngë të vjetra ashtu vënçe siç i këndonin pleqtë qëmoti!
Faleminderit

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Mirmëngjes ore Skrapalinj!
> Unë kisha një kërkesë të vogë!
> Kush mund të më japi ca këngë të mira Skrapalie!
> Përmeti dhe Skrapari kanë të njëjtën mënyrë të kënduari, por Përmeti u bë i famshëm me Sazet dhe kënga polifornike ngeli pak pas dore.
> Kush më gjen dot nga ju ca këngë të vjetra ashtu vënçe siç i këndonin pleqtë qëmoti!
> Faleminderit


Flori kujdes se mos na qash nga malli more se i kemi dhe keng te bukura








Me keto keng pershendes te gjith skrapalijnte kudo qe ndodhen

----------


## dea08

> Flori kujdes se mos na qash nga malli more se i kemi dhe keng te bukura
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjvgq1GzxE4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxWZy...eature=related
> 
> Me keto keng pershendes te gjith skrapalijnte kudo qe ndodhen


ju lumshin duart per keto kenge qe keni gjetur Z ekonomist
une jam nga çepani dhe kete vit e vizitova pas kaq kohe...
gjurma e shenjte,gropa e nuses,ura e hambullit..raki e çepanit..dreka ne bogove, qershite ne dobrushe..a ka dobesi kerkush ???
ju pershendes dhe faleminderit per faqjen :Lulja3:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> ju lumshin duart per keto kenge qe keni gjetur Z ekonomist
> une jam nga çepani dhe kete vit e vizitova pas kaq kohe...
> gjurma e shenjte,gropa e nuses,ura e hambullit..raki e çepanit..dreka ne bogove, qershite ne dobrushe..a ka dobesi kerkush ???
> ju pershendes dhe faleminderit per faqjen


Dea ceshte ajo fjal moj goce une e kam per kenaqesi te shkruaj vetem per skraparin dhe ne vecanti per corovoden por me duhet dhe ndihma juaj se i vetem nuk do arrij dot sepse kemi nje qytet te madh dhe me plot gjera per te shkruajtur  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## orieta

Mirembrema ju ana kendej!
Si po kaloni, mire?
Ju uroj perzemersisht, GEZUAR FESTAT!  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

hajde skrapari ku jeni ju pershnes se kom baben nga skrapari!

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> hajde skrapari ku jeni ju pershnes se kom baben nga skrapari!


po ti po pate baben andej quhesh dhe vet skrapaleshe prandaj ndroje ate nick qe ke ven  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## orieta

Pu pu pu.
o i ben te gjithe skrapalinj ti o s'ka.
po leri mo njerezit te shprehin ate qe ndjejne.

----------

